# Mestek



## isaacg

Ahoj. Mestek je zdrobnělinou od kterého jména?


----------



## ezi

ted opravduu nevim. Muzes napsat celou vetu?


----------



## .Lola.

Já bych řekla, že Mestek je příjmení. Jiná varianta mě nenapadá. Ale opravdu by to chtělo kontext.


----------



## Jana337

Mě napadá, že by to mohl být "městec" nesprávně převedený z jiného pádu na "městek". Ale to asi ne, protože isaacg vždy používá diakritiku.


----------

